# [RISOLTO] Samba e risorse non disponibili...

## BaNdit400

Ho un problema relativo ad una macchina Gentoo adibita a piccolo file-server. In questo, occasionalmente durante lo scambio di file di vario tipo e di varia lunghezza, Samba smette ''apparentemente'' di funzionare per qualche attimo al punto tale che sui client Microsoft Windows viene rilasciato un errore del tipo ''...Il nome di rete specificato non è più disponibile.'' con relativo fallimento trasferimento del file. L'errore è facilmente riproducibile fermando i demoni nmbd e smbd durante una copia di un file dalla cartella condivisa su un qualsiasi client Microsoft Windows. L'unica soluzione in tale evenienza è quella di ricominciare il trasferimento.

Ho verificato la funzionalità della rete trasferendo dati via FTP ed HTTP ed a parte una lieve (fisiologica, credo) differenza di velocità tutto procede correttamente senza inconvenienti. Ho tentato anche la sostituzione dell'interfaccia di rete (3 schede di 3 produttori differenti) con esito negativo. Ovviamente dato il tipo di client (Microsoft Windows) non è possibile fare a meno della suite Samba su codesto file-server.

La macchina in questione è dotata di un kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7 e di Samba net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3 (USE="pam python readline swat -acl -async -automount -cups -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas (-selinux) -syslog -winbind -xml"); il suo file /etc/smb.conf è identico a quello di una macchina simile che, invece, funziona perfettamente:

```
[global]

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        log level = 2

        dns proxy = no

        load printers = no

        netbios name = <nome del server>

        server string = Samba Server %v

        workgroup = <nome del gruppo di lavoro>

        os level = 48

        map to guest = bad user

        encrypt passwords = yes

        username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

        smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

        security = user

        hosts allow = xxx.xxx.xxx. 127.

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

[share]

case sensitive = no

msdfs proxy = no

read only = no

path = /share

create mask = 0666

directory mask = 0777
```

Ricerche in tal senso non mi hanno portato ad alcun tipo di risultato.

Ogni aiuto, ovviamente, è ben accetto: grazie in anticipo!!   :Very Happy: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''Last edited by BaNdit400 on Wed Dec 06, 2006 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

ringraziamo ms per regalarci momenti come questo, quanto ti capisco  :Twisted Evil: 

ascolta, non so, magari hai già guardato: provato ad aumentare il livello di verbosità e dare un occhio nei log?

----------

## BaNdit400

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ringraziamo ms per regalarci momenti come questo, quanto ti capisco 

 Grazie per il supporto morale: in questo momento di feroce inca**atura mi serve come il pane!!   :Wink: 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ascolta, non so, magari hai già guardato: provato ad aumentare il livello di verbosità e dare un occhio nei log?

 Si, ho buttato un occhio ed incrementato il log level da 1 a 2 ma non c'è nessun errore (e dico almeno uno...) che mi faccia pensare a qualche cosa che non vada...

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## randomaze

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

> il suo file /etc/smb.conf è identico a quello di una macchina simile che, invece, funziona perfettamente

 

Supponendo che il client sia lo stesso...

Le due macchina server hanno anche lo stesso kernel e la stessa scheda di rete?

Oltre alle schede di rete hai cambiato anche i cavi? 

C'é un router/hub/switch differente tra le due macchine? Se si, hai provato a connetterti direttamente o a spostare la macchina?

----------

## BaNdit400

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Supponendo che il client sia lo stesso...

 Si, alla fine per provare utilizzo come client 3 PC (2 fissi ed 1 laptop) e tutti equipaggiati con Microsoft Windows XP Professional.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Le due macchina server hanno anche lo stesso kernel e la stessa scheda di rete?

 Si, le due macchine ''girano'' lo stesso kernel (ambedue, oltretutto, sono dotate di un identico processore AMD Sempron). Una, quella funzionante, ha come scheda di rete una IBM (Intel Corporation 82557 Ethernet Pro 100); l'altra, quella affetta dal problema descritto, una VIA (VT6102 Rhine-II). Ho già tentato la disabilitazione della scheda integrata VIA sostituendola con una IBM (Intel Corporation 82557 Ethernet Pro 100): il comportamento non cambia.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oltre alle schede di rete hai cambiato anche i cavi?

 No: la connettività mi sembra stabile. Sospetti forse una scarsa qualità del cavo e/o interferenze nella comunicazione? Faccio una prova velocemente e ti faccio sapere.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> C'é un router/hub/switch differente tra le due macchine?

 Si, c'è uno switch auto-sensing 10/100 D-Link, ma non credo sia quello l'origine del problema.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se si, hai provato a connetterti direttamente o a spostare la macchina?

 Si, ho provato a collegarmi con il laptop con un cavo cross al file-server Gentoo incriminato sia sulla scheda di rete VIA sia su quella sostitutiva IBM: stesso identico comportamento.

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

EDIT@14:11:Ho lasciato lo switch collegato al file-server ed ad un solo client, prima, ed al laptop poi sostituendo i due cavi di rete nel mezzo (fortunatamente è tutto dentro una stanza e due cavi volanti li ho recuperati in fretta). Il risultato è il medesimo: durante il trasferimento di uno o più file di varia dimensione e tipo appare il solito messaggio e la procedura fallisce. Ho cambiato anche partizione della cartella condivisa (ext3), ma stesso problema...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Se si, hai provato a connetterti direttamente o a spostare la macchina? Si, ho provato a collegarmi con il laptop con un cavo cross al file-server Gentoo incriminato sia sulla scheda di rete VIA sia su quella sostitutiva IBM: stesso identico comportamento.

 

Questo taglia fuori quindi i problemi hw su cavetteria e ammennicoli vari.

Hai confrontato le configurazioni dei due kernel? Verificato che nel log (del kernel) non ci siano problemi (IRQ spuri e simili...)?

----------

## BaNdit400

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questo taglia fuori quindi i problemi hw su cavetteria e ammennicoli vari.

 Credo di si, effettivamente a meno di sviste clamorose non credo che si possano imputare a questo reparto problemi particolari.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai confrontato le configurazioni dei due kernel?

 Ho fatto un bel copia/incolla del .config da un server all'altro: meglio di così...  :Mr. Green: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Verificato che nel log (del kernel) non ci siano problemi (IRQ spuri e simili...)?

 No. Salvo il dmesg, lo rendo ''leggibile'' e lo posto appena possibile...

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quello che mi riguarda quando devo trasferire dei dati utilizzo sftp... ci sono anche dei programmi client gratuiti per windows (almeno per utilizzo personale) con interfaccia grafica.

----------

## BaNdit400

Si, lo so, ma non è la soluzione più praticabile per chi, con Microsoft Windows, ci lavora bene così com'è. Dipendesse da me spalmerei WinSCP a nastro su tutte le macchine, ma non prendo io certe decisioni e non sono l'unico a gestire questa mini-rete: purtroppo, mi devo adeguare...  :Sad: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## codadilupo

la butto li': visto che le due macchine le hai definite 'identiche', io fare un bel quickpkg del samba che funziona, e lo spiattellerei sopra a quello che non va con un bel emerge --oneshot -K.

Cosi' stai sicurissimo che sono identiche anche le compilazioni  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## BaNdit400

Grazie, codadilupo...in mattinata faccio un tentativo...  :Wink: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

EDIT@15:14: Nulla da fare: continua a non funzionare ed a dare il medesimo errore...   :Confused: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

questa cosa quà mi è successa solo una volta nella mia vita e onestamente non ricordo come l'abbia risolta.. ma ricordo distintamente che se provavo a fare lo stesso procedimento usando "WinCommander", programma per Windows di gestione file, me li copiava per incanto!! e senza alcunissimo problema. Ora non voglio dire una caprata.. ma ho il presentimento che sia legato a Windows e ad una sua opzione balorda.. prova a scaricarti la versione Shareware del programma e vedi se te lo copia senza problemi...

----------

## Peach

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> questa cosa quà mi è successa solo una volta nella mia vita e onestamente non ricordo come l'abbia risolta.. ma ricordo distintamente che se provavo a fare lo stesso procedimento usando "WinCommander", programma per Windows di gestione file, me li copiava per incanto!! e senza alcunissimo problema. Ora non voglio dire una caprata.. ma ho il presentimento che sia legato a Windows e ad una sua opzione balorda.. prova a scaricarti la versione Shareware del programma e vedi se te lo copia senza problemi...

 

come dire che io ultimamente usando come workgroup="WORKGROUP" non mi sfogliava più la rete :-\

----------

## BaNdit400

Ok, sembra che sia riuscito a risolvere: non ho toccato nulla eccezion fatta per il kernel che adesso non è più sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7, ma è un sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.17.13 che utilizza lo stesso .config del precedente (eccezion fatta per i simboli giocoforza differenti tra le due versioni).

Aggiungo il tag risolto e mi perdonino i moderatori se "rispolvero" questo vecchio topic: la speranza è che questo possa essere uno spunto per chi ha problemi simili a quelli che ha avuto la macchina in questione.   :Smile: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

